# Keeping Live Mealworms



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I have zero interesting in raising my own mealworms and enduring the process of going to larvae, beetle, and eggs. Blech. I'm happier just buying a handful from the pet supply store as needed.

That being said, I'd like to buy more than a few days worth at a time. Naturally I need a container for them like those you would would keep a cricket in. I'm stumped from there though. If I wanted say a week's supply, what else would I need? I'm assuming that they'd need some sort of food source if they're being kept alive for 7 days?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

You just throw them in the fridge.

Mealworms SHOULD be kept in the fridge if you have no interest in farming/breeding them. This keeps them from developing into pupae.

This way, you can get enough for an entire month, and they'll be fine in the fridge.

However, that being said, you should still take them out to feed them at least once a week. I usually throw in whatever scrap veggies I have, whether it be carrots, chinese leafy greens, etc etc. They can have fruit too! They are bedded in rice bran or oatmeal. 

I usually buy about 100 - 200 at a time(I buy 100, reptile store scoops in over 200 lol). So then I also have a separate smaller container, where I keep a weeks worth of mealies in, so that they are constantly eating veggies, and getting gut fed. This way, my boy can get all the nutrition from veggies that he will never eat.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

OH EM GEE!!!

It's bad enough that I have 50 of the nasty little beasts living in my refridgerator, but I have to FEED them, too? 


NO WAY!!!!


:shock:


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I never feed mine either! When you say take them out and feed them, do you mean for a few mins, an hour, a day? And just throw in some veggies? Thanks


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmm, sounds reasonable. Guess I'm makin' some room in my fridge for the ugly little buggers. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Gut feeding them allows you to feed your hedgie the veggies that they refuse to eat. So yes, many people will feed them, especially right before they become meals themselves. It makes for a more nutritious meal for your hedgies. 

I usually take mine out for an entire day to let them eat. Allows them the time to..... "defrost" and become active enough to eat. 
And the smaller container just remains out, and they are always constantly fed.

I just throw in whatever scraps I have leftover from cooking. Any sort of skin peels, roots, tops, etc etc. I have my mother well trained and she'll always leave out the scrap veggies she doesn't use.


----------



## Dylan227 (Dec 18, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> Gut feeding them allows you to feed your hedgie the veggies that they refuse to eat. So yes, many people will feed them, especially right before they become meals themselves. It makes for a more nutritious meal for your hedgies.
> 
> I usually take mine out for an entire day to let them eat. Allows them the time to..... "defrost" and become active enough to eat.
> And the smaller container just remains out, and they are always constantly fed.
> ...


Do you just put the veggies in the container with the mealworms in it, or do you take the mealworms out of the container and feed them?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I put my veggies on top of the bedding and leave the mealies in the container. I try to use things like carrots though or veggies that don't have a ton of water so that the bedding don't get soggy.


----------

